# [SOLVED] Creative Sound Blaster VX SB1070



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi again guys and friends,
I have recenlty bought a Creative Sound Blaster VX SB1070 evrything is fine exept that when i move a window with my cursor on the desktop i hear a noise until i stop moving it;this noise is heared when i play a video(movie);play games until i exit the game or stop the movie :S It is even heared when i move my cirsor over browser buttons or using the scroll button on the moust (btw my mouse isn't wireless not even the keyboard) 
It's starting to annoy me so i would like a little help 
P.S my drivers are up-to date  
Thx allot in advance


----------



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster VX SB1070*

HELLO???!!! Anyone?:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster VX SB1070*

Have you read this?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23/sound-and-static-interfering-with-your-music-enjoyment-145516.html


----------



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster VX SB1070*

yes i have ....but i mean isn't there anything else exept the teriff toroids


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster VX SB1070*

If you did not have this problem before, I would exchange it. otherwize, could be cell phone, mp3 player,


----------



## TATAR (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Creative Sound Blaster VX SB1070*

no i don't think it's from a defective sound card and it's not from a cell phone or mp3 or anything wireless near my pc :S OK nvm i'll mark thread as solved and i'll get some toroids and see what happens...thx very much for the assist my fr  Best Regards


----------

